# Took Super DMZ 2.0 at age 20...is it too late?



## lakers33 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm 20 (5'11 and 198 lbs) and I've been working out ever since 16. I tried D-bol back in high school when I was around 17 for a couple of months without doing much research (no PCT, no nothing). It was a dumb decision I know, but I eventually stopped because my acne just got too bad. I started a Super DMZ cycle last october - mid december. I didn't really think too much about the consequences then and my stack was as follows

Week 1-6 
Super DMZ - 2 caps/daily
Advanced Cycle Support - 2 caps/daily

Week 6-10
Advanced Cycle Support - 2 caps/daily
Ultra Male - 1 cap/daily

The reason why it took me 6 weeks to finish the Super DMZ was because Hurricane Sandy hit during my cycle so I didn't have access to the gym for over a week. And looking back, I don't really know what I was thinking but I never really stuck to the directions on the bottle and sometimes would forget to take Ultra Male/Advanced Cycle after I went off the Super DMZ. The muscle gains were quiet noticeable, but so was the loss of sex drive and acne. I'm starting to worry now because I don't know if my natural testosterone levels are permanently screwed up because of this. It most likely is, and at a age right now (20) where my T-levels should be very high, I was just wondering if I just train naturally, eat and sleep right, if my T-levels will get back to normal? Are there any over the counter supplements I can take to help? Or is it forever damaged?

I'm new to the forum so I just want to thank everyone in advance!


----------



## lakers33 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh and I've also tried Gaspari Halodrol Liquigels and Plasmajet in the past (around when I was 17)...don't know if that added more damage to my natural testosterone levels....


----------



## OnesAndWeights (Feb 20, 2013)

Did you do irreversible damage? No. People do much more than that with no pct and actually come off too. If you're worried, get blood work done and go from there. If you'd rather just go in blind, grab some clomid and daa and run a pct now and try and kick your natty test back quicker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa-pwn (Feb 20, 2013)

I did much worse than that at a younger age. If you're serious about a sport, you gotta do what you gotta do. If you just wanna look good, wait until you're older.


----------



## s2h (Feb 20, 2013)

You are suppressed...which will happen with that compound no matter what age...you could recover on your own...it may take weeks or months....theres no.formula for the time....a solid pct would be in order...a SERM would be the way to go...you can sesrch pct on here and see a million different ways...50mg ed for 4 wks should fix the issues...


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 20, 2013)

lakers 33, how long has it been since you stopped?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 20, 2013)

u will recover natural production


will it forever be somewhat impaired? probably


----------



## lakers33 (Feb 20, 2013)

malfeasance said:


> lakers 33, how long has it been since you stopped?



stopped the Super DMZ? I finished the bottle around end of December and I finished the Ultra Male/Advanced Cycle post-cycle end of February 1st.


----------



## lakers33 (Feb 20, 2013)

OnesAndWeights said:


> Did you do irreversible damage? No. People do much more than that with no pct and actually come off too. If you're worried, get blood work done and go from there. If you'd rather just go in blind, grab some clomid and daa and run a pct now and try and kick your natty test back quicker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where would I get clomid and what is daa? Would pct help significantly? Or will my natural testosterone levels eventually come back?


----------



## lakers33 (Feb 20, 2013)

s2h said:


> You are suppressed...which will happen with that compound no matter what age...you could recover on your own...it may take weeks or months....theres no.formula for the time....a solid pct would be in order...a SERM would be the way to go...you can sesrch pct on here and see a million different ways...50mg ed for 4 wks should fix the issues...



Yeah I know the levels are suppressed, but I am just wondering where I am only 20 years of age, would my natural testosterone levels eventually come back up fully (as opposed to 30-40 year old men)? I've realized that it was a dumb mistake to try Super DMZ (among other things) without doing much research and neglecting the recommended age limit, I just hope there is some way my natural testosterone levels can come back to normal again....


----------

